# Greene co. club looking for members



## TJay (Apr 4, 2005)

Richland Creek HC, on hwy 15 north of Greensboro GA. 1300 acres, qdm, campsite with electricity.  Dues are $550.00, send me a pm if interested.  Thanks, TJ.


----------



## SGaither (Apr 4, 2005)

TJay,
I wish I could come up with the money, that is a fine area for hunting.  I'm sure you won't have a hard time filling any memberships with that location and price.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 4, 2005)

How many members?

Family memberships?

Are you planting any plots?


----------



## TJay (Apr 4, 2005)

We will be full with 25 members.  We've always had food plots and will continue but probably not as many. It is a challenge to try and keep hunters numbers as low as possible and still have operating funds.  A membership includes immediate family (wife and kids).  15" outside spread rule, one buck per membership.  We have some new cutover land that's just been planted in pines a month or so ago and as soon the browse starts greening up in the cuts the deer will follow.


----------



## TJay (Apr 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Knothead (Apr 21, 2005)

*Hey TJ-Reminder.*

My bro and I will see either you or Russ around 10am Sat. morning at the camp.

Tim Ivey


----------



## TJay (Apr 21, 2005)

Tim I will see you there.  I'll hang an orange vest or something on the reflector at the turn in.  TJ


----------



## Knothead (Apr 21, 2005)

*Ok.*

Ok.


----------



## TJay (May 3, 2005)

Just like the Marines, we are still "looking for a few good men".  TJ.


----------



## Knothead (May 4, 2005)

*Hey TJ....*

I've got the word out so maybe...
Question:

I checked the moon phase for the end of Oct. and 1st week of Nov. on Farmer's Almanac/Astronomy/Moon phase calendar. Take a look and let me know when, based on your experience with the club, would be the best week to take off. When did you kill the 150 class deer there?

Thanks 

P.S. send me a PM


----------



## short stop (May 8, 2005)

tjay  you got a pm


----------



## Knothead (May 14, 2005)

TJay,

have you filled the lease yet?

Tim


----------

